# I have had IBS for almost eight years



## Guest (Jan 14, 2001)

I have had IBS for almost eight years. I just recently got my symptoms under control to a point that I can slowly start living my life again. I know that what has helped me won't help everyone, but hopefully it can be of use to some. First off I cut things out of my life that were stressful. I quit my job(I'm only 20 and I realize that most people can't do that) and I took a year off college. I stopped socializing with people who were emotionally poisonous ans stressful. I listen to a lot of relaxing music(classical, new age, etc) I have found that changing my diet has helped tremendously. I don't eat any big meals. This was very hard to do because I love food and I used to eat till I was stuffed. Now I eat about 3-4 very small meals a day and have light snacks if I get hungry. I no longer have caffiene-coffee, soda, tea, etc. I do drinks lots of light caffeine free soda like ginger ale, sprite, cherry 7-up. I no longer eat red meat of any kind. I stick to turkey, chicken, and fish. I don't eat anything that is fried or greasy. I don't eat any fruit except a little banana. Most fruit drinks are out too because of fiber. I stay far away from vegetables(escpecially onions!)except for salads, mushrooms, peppers, tomatoes, and jalepenos. I limit my dairy to very little. I have a little milk with cereal and a little cheese on sandwiches and pizza. I cut fiber out of my diet as much as possible because it is one of my triggers. I eat lots of sandwiches, in fact I practically live off of them. For people who love fast foods I recommend Subway, Mr. Goodscents, and Blimpie. Also, when you eat out at fast food don't use straws!! It can cause even more discomfort because of air bubbles/gas. Idon't eat a lot of chocolate or candy either. I walk on my treadmill about once a week and I just got a membership to a health club. I stay away from medicine and if I have to take something I take only 1 extra strength tylenol because any more triggers an attack. I am starting college again in a month but I chose to take telecourses instead of regular classes because I'm still not well enough for that. I know that this is a lot of stuff, but it has helped me more than any pill or medicine.Sincerely,jlwesl


----------

